# 2011 chevy HDs



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics of the new HDs with plows on them? Im curious to how well they handle plows compared to the 2010s and older. Ive searched and havent found anything. I may be replacing my 04 this summer. Also how well is the LML doing? I just got back from a deployment, ive been away from this site for awhile ussmileyflag


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Should I get a 6.7 Ford instead? seems to be alot of them out there


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I've drove both. I've wanted one more than the other at any given time too. But what I keep thinking is bottom line, my 05 Duramax is the first truck ive owned that I have never had any issues with. Change oil, fuel filters, tires, etc and all good. I just did the tie-rod ends a few weeks ago and thats the only repairs ive had in 3.5 years and its carried a plow since i've had it. But the Fords are very nice. Ive seen a few '11 Duramax' with plows, they dont have the front end sag like they use to.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I drove both in august and I change my mind everyday too. My 04 Dmax has been very reliable but has had a decent amount of stupid little things go wrong


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

We have one at the dealer I work at. Holds the plow really nice. I've pulled it in at night before some storms and for a second I thought I was in a Ford haha. As far as the LML goes, its a great motor. The issue, and a soon to be fixed better issue is the DEF tank. There has been a number of trucks that will display a message saying the tank is empty, but it is not. Typically, they then go into a dealer, have the tank drained, and the computer re-programed, then some never have an issue again, some come back. Apparenty, there is word GM is waiting on EPA approval for a fix for the system.

If you want to look at Ford 6.7 vs. Duramax, there is that potential fear for some that don't like buying first year products. The Ford 6.7 is just under a year old, where as the Duramax has 10 years under its belt, and the Allison has even more.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont even know the plow is their


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

do you have pics? another question I have is when is GM coming out with a new body style?


----------



## josh77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Newdude;1273166 said:


> We have one at the dealer I work at. Holds the plow really nice. I've pulled it in at night before some storms and for a second I thought I was in a Ford haha. As far as the LML goes, its a great motor. The issue, and a soon to be fixed better issue is the DEF tank. There has been a number of trucks that will display a message saying the tank is empty, but it is not. Typically, they then go into a dealer, have the tank drained, and the computer re-programed, then some never have an issue again, some come back. Apparenty, there is word GM is waiting on EPA approval for a fix for the system


I ran 2 - 2011 2500 HD Duramax's from Gm this season. One was a Chevy and the other GMC. Each had a new Fisher XLS and preformed like champs when the snow hit, no sagging in the front ends and pushed mountains of snow with zero trouble, never even felt like the trucks got tested here around Norh Toronto. 
However with that said....the DEF System needed resetting about 3 times on each truck over the winter because of a issue with freezing and the sensors, apparently it won't be an issue over the summer; we'll see though!...never could get much info on what was happening but the fluid kept reading emtpy even after we filled it. Its a simple fix at the dealership but could take the day just because they have to bring the truck inside and let it warm up, so it can be a hassle. i brought them in one morning after being out all night and because they were already warm up it only took about 15mins to reset. Keeping the tank about 1/3 full all the time seemed to help the problem. Gm keeps promising a fix for this sometime in the spring I'm told. tymusic


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats good to hear. Im starting to see more 2011s on the road and they're growing on me


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Search for 2011 pics .


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Just traded my 08 for a 2011 2500HD with Fisher V-Xtreme and it handles it great. Better ride and suspension than the 08.


----------



## az landscaping (Jan 2, 2011)

Just traded my 2004 dump for a 2011 what a difference with a 8' boss plow, my 2010 is better than my 2007. I have all chevy's.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I still dont like the whole DEF system on the fords and chevys


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I am torn also! The duramax is proven especially with the allison or should i go with the ford in the first year or wait a year for that truck?? decisions?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im gonna wait a couple years to buy one of these new diesels


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

This may help you


----------



## Iowan (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a 2011 2500HD Crew with a 2011 Boss poly VXT on it I'm looking to sell. It's a 6.0 gas not the Duramax. It's a great truck it's just way more than I need to plow the one small parking lot of the apartment building I run. When I lift the blade the front end only drops about an inch. Only used the plow about 6 times last winter and the truck has under 6000 miles. They are great trucks.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I drove the Ford & Chevy before buying a new one. I liked the Chevy but couldn't find what I wanted so I went with the ford. I think they are built alot heavier then the older ones and should hold a plow well.

When your ready to sell your 04 shoot me a message. 

Thanks for your service :salute:


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks exmark1, You almost got a all Ford fleet now lol. Good deal on that 04 350 you got too. Ill probably run my 04 for a couple more years while they get the DEF bugs worked out of these new motors and see how they are. With 120k miles and about 6000 hours on my dmax/ally they havent missed a beat, but ill keep ya in mind!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I get my new 2011 Chevy 2500hd on Wednesday and that will have a 9'2 VXT so hang around for pics. May be a few weeks before the plow goes on the truck but too much to do all at once!


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

nice, ill be waiting for pics. Another Dmax?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

OhioPlower;1279082 said:


> nice, ill be waiting for pics. Another Dmax?


It breaks my heart but I went with a 6.0 this time. I couldnt justify the 0.25 more each gallon, $9K more for the engine, and 50% more for oil changes and stuff. And the fact that 6.0's are getting about 4-5 miles less a gallon than the Duramax. We'll see, if I have to trade it in for Duramax, then I will.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

NoFearDeere;1279133 said:


> It breaks my heart but I went with a 6.0 this time. I couldnt justify the 0.25 more each gallon, $9K more for the engine, and 50% more for oil changes and stuff. And the fact that 6.0's are getting about 4-5 miles less a gallon than the Duramax. We'll see, if I have to trade it in for Duramax, then I will.


I know 9k is a lot to put out when buying a truck but if you do the long term math the Dmax is cheaper in the end. If diesel is .25 more that's around 10%, I bet the Dmax gets 25% better fuel mileage and more when trailering or plowing. Resale value is more also. You have to keep the truck for a few years but in the end it really pays off. For guys that drive a lot and finance the truck, if you add the monthly payment and fuel payment together I bet they are close to the same and after 5 years you still have the dmax but the fuel is gone.

We all look at things differently but I think the diesel still make's sense in the end.

Just my .02, not knocking anyone else.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

cet;1279152 said:


> I know 9k is a lot to put out when buying a truck but if you do the long term math the Dmax is cheaper in the end. If diesel is .25 more that's around 10%, I bet the Dmax gets 25% better fuel mileage and more when trailering or plowing. Resale value is more also. You have to keep the truck for a few years but in the end it really pays off. For guys that drive a lot and finance the truck, if you add the monthly payment and fuel payment together I bet they are close to the same and after 5 years you still have the dmax but the fuel is gone.
> 
> We all look at things differently but I think the diesel still make's sense in the end.
> 
> Just my .02, not knocking anyone else.


We'll see, im going to try the 6.0 and if I dont like it, i'll trade for a Duramax.


----------

